# Table Saw Fence Question



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I have a Unifence guide for my delta table saw. It works great and is accurate. Is there any maintenance to perform on to keep it working good?

As always any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Keep the pads clean ....*

The plastic pads should be wiped clean occasionally with a light oil. The round glide pad on top MAY get hung up as it slides across the miter slots. A little lift upwards will prevent that but it's a bit of a pin if your setting is close or on either side of the slot. They should have been larger to span the slot. You could make your own with a chamfered edge, maybe a square shape rather than round?
A drop of oil or light grease on the cam that locks the fence wouldn't hurt either. I like my Unifences, but find them a bit 'finicky" when making a new setting, unlike the Biesemeyer. You have to press inward as you slide it laterally so it will lock in the new position. Still worth having, it's a great fence! :vs_cool:


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks. Yes the round pad does just that, a little. Going do the other pads as you said, they don't appear to be worn out or in bad shape. Whoever had it before me chewed the blade into the aluminum rail, badly.

Thanks again, I like low maintenance stuff.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Got $80.00 ?*

I bought one of these Uni T fences for my Unifence and it's great!
https://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_unifence.html

You don't use the old fence any longer, but I still have mine anyway. :|


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> I bought one of these Uni T fences for my Unifence and it's great!
> https://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_unifence.html
> 
> You don't use the old fence any longer, but I still have mine anyway. :|


I still have the T-track aluminum fence on it. I recently bolted a board against it. Glad to know a replacement can be purchased, and I like the UHMW surface.


----------

